# Thursday night fish outing 7/7



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Is anyone doing the usual Thursday night fish outing? I'm staying in Ann Arbor tonight and brought along my fishing gear. If not, could someone let me know of a place around the AA area where I might be able to catch some fish from shore (bass, pike, crappie, or trash...I mean catfish). I've fished four mile lake in Dexter from shore before with little success.


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

Belleville Lake has a few shore access spots. A lot of people fish by Sandy's Marina for catfish.

Zob


----------

